# Duo Gear



## uKBen (Dec 16, 2010)

was looking for some anklets and came across this site. anklets are brilliant, however i'm not sure how creditable the site is? is there stuff good? do many people on here get there stuff? help lol


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeh man i found their stuff good for the price, i got shorts, shin pads and wraps from there!!! Infact i rate their wraps as better than my Twins ones. Got stock up on some this week.

Their ebay shop is cheaper than their website, I have never had problems with delivery etc after two times using them.

Hope this helps, an i'm from the north west if that helps.


----------



## uKBen (Dec 16, 2010)

great will, thanks. yeah, seems like they're out of stock on their website for most stuff too! i used amazon for the anklets but ill sure be getting some wraps and shin guards!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Only ever bought their shin pads, Â£12 for a pair off Amazon, didn't expect much but 2 years later still going


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

uKBen said:


> was looking for some anklets and came across this site. anklets are brilliant, however i'm not sure how creditable the site is? is there stuff good? do many people on here get there stuff? help lol


We have these - Nationman | MMA Clothing - MMA Shorts - MMA Gloves | Dethrone Royalty | Jaco

Prob the best you can buy!


----------



## st80 (Sep 4, 2011)

I found duo gear on e-bay and amazon and you do need to check the prices with postage on both to get the best deal. I have since bought boxing gloves and the pro shin/instep pads. I'm very please with both. It's a shame the gloves arn't leather for the price but as a cheap training glove they are fine and hold together well. they are quite tightly packed though, which I like but other may not. The sin pads are much better than an RDX pair I had before. Theres alwas better you can buy but for novice to intermediate training gear I reckon they are good value, particularly if you are on a budget.


----------

